# Onkyo TX-NR1007 No Sound (regardless of selected source)



## longballlumber (May 5, 2010)

Hello guys,

It looks like I have fell victim to the sound drop out (bad board?) issue that seems to haunt the Onkyo line from years back. I purchased my TX-NR1007 (refurbed) from A4L nearly 3 years ago. It has been used for light duty powering my Monitor Audio BR5’s and 2 Dayton audio 10” subs and I have enjoyed it immensely.

My unit is clearly out of warranty, especially since it was purchased as a refurbished unit from A4L. What I am looking to understand; is repairing this a “feasible” venture? Meaning does anyone have any idea what a repair of this magnitude is going to cost, and is it a worthwhile investment to fix rather than replace.

I would appreciate anyone’s input/recommendations on my situation. I know there have got to be several that have been down this road.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Did you try to reset it ?


----------



## longballlumber (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.

Short answer is no – I haven’t had to a reset it…. Yet. I am trying to avoid a rest so I don’t lose all of the settings that have been programed. 

Right now, I am in the beginning stages of the failure. The issue has been around for some time now. It’s been over the last week/days that it’s become more frequent and now it requires unplugging the power completely and waiting awhile before plugging back in. It will operate after that.

With the limited amount of reading I have done up to this point; the story always ends the same – complete failure eventually. I am trying to address the issue before I am completely left with no TV sound or ability to listen to music.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike,

It might be worth contacting A4L to see what they could do - even though it is out of warranty, I have heard from a few people that A4L has worked with them to get them straightened away.

If that does not work, the cost of replacing the board tends to be pricey - most people that I have seen with that issue opt for a new unit...

Good luck mate - hope you can get it sorted out.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Yeah it's a pain when things start to fall down , but myself i like to try every possible scenario before i consider myself beaten . I would reset it to factory settings and then restart everything before i send it to repairs or buy a new one . Here's the link for the Onkyo facturing resetting defaults .

Onkyo


----------



## longballlumber (May 5, 2010)

Ughhhh… Thanks for the advice guys. It looks like I need to replace it regardless. I can’t imagine going without a receiver for weeks, EVEN IF I can get the issue resolved (repaired). Thanks for the suggestion on contacting A4L, they have already responded! Great as it is, their suggestion is to contact Onkyo directly aaaaand we all know how that’s going to turn out… I guess I should start shopping for an new Marantz HTR on A4L!


----------



## longballlumber (May 5, 2010)

Almadacr said:


> Did you try to reset it ?


bummer reset didn't help... dead as a door nail! At least I was able to change the pass through setting and we can listen via the TV speakers...

MAN I am disappointed... :crying:

Later,
Mike


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

longballlumber said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> It looks like I have fell victim to the sound drop out (bad board?) issue that seems to haunt the Onkyo line from years back. I purchased my TX-NR1007 (refurbed) from A4L nearly 3 years ago. It has been used for light duty powering my Monitor Audio BR5’s and 2 Dayton audio 10” subs and I have enjoyed it immensely.
> 
> ...


How much airspace did it have above it?? did cooling fans work well?


----------



## longballlumber (May 5, 2010)

kingnoob said:


> How much airspace did it have above it?? did cooling fans work well?


Knowing these receivers needed as much space as possible, it was placed on top of the cabinet with NOTHING on top of the receiver or near the sides (we are talking feet). It was used in a 2.2 system powering a pair of Monitor Audio BR5's. It wasn't as if I was anywhere near pushing the limits of the unit. It spent most of it's life for TV use, some music listening, and very few movies.

I never put an additional fan on it, since it was purposely placed the most open air spot possible.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

longballlumber said:


> Great as it is, their suggestion is to contact Onkyo directly aaaaand we all know how that’s going to turn out…


You might be surprised as to what Onkyo might do. They have on many occasions done out of warranty repairs for issues like this for free.


----------



## longballlumber (May 5, 2010)

Well, I sent an email to Onkyo Product Support. I haven't heard anything back yet, but I can't continue to wait any longer. I am already tired of listening to the TV sound using the "pass through".

What is a good replacement for my TX-NR1007? I am thinking that $1000.00 Is my limit.

Thanks
Mike


----------

